# How do you display your collection ??



## My3kidsfather (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, I have ordered a few and the ones already here are starting to lay around a bit. As I already have a workshop I am shamelessly wondering what sort of wood constructed displays you may have. What criteria would be important for display and instant use of a growing number of flashlights?


----------



## sunspot (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

I don't have a display case yet. I have my lights stashed all over the house. It would be nice to have a case to put some of the nice ones in but I've not found any as of yet. 
Do you have a link to any stores that have cases for sale?


----------



## will (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

Take a look at the mini-mag collection here, there are a few display cases that show off individual collections. I believe most of these are custom built. I made a cabinet for my stuff, not a display, but it holds them. 

Try hunting around on the internet for display cabinets,


----------



## KLC (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

Here's mine:


----------



## loving light (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

Hi,I was looking for a ceramic knife over at bed bath and beyond's web sight,and clicked on the clearance section then hit Gift and a nice looking Burlwood deluxe pencase came up it's dimensions are 8.3 inches wide 6 inches deep and 3.8 inches high,it even has a glass window and it is 8.99.I thought it was a good deal,but a little too specialized to put in the good deals section.I thought a solitare collector might have use for this.Sorry if this is inapropiate for this section,just wanted to share.


----------



## will (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

Under $10 - real burl wood, not likely. I have seen similar boxes, they might be fiber board with a printed covering to look like burl wood. But then, for under $10, how wrong can you go. Something like that it is best to see the actual item.


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

POST A PIC.........


----------



## loving light (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

sorry Punisher I do not know how to enter a link,if you just go to Bed Bath and Beyond,go to clearance section hit gifts it should come up.


----------



## will (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

This is the link

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=14643397


----------



## loving light (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

Thank You Will,I really need to learn how to properly use the forum's features.


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

Thanx for the link,you think some one here could make a cool display............


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

TRY PITPAL,itz a aluminum storage shelf,it looks cool not sure if i can post a web here...............................:nana:


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

Jim & Linda Cox make the most beautiful, durable, attractive & functional case available. I looked at many before buying from them, and thought hard about making one in my shop. In the end, I bought his largest, a 24x54 in black walnut. My son bought a smaller one.

Because of the fitment of the foam, guns, knives, lights, etc., are securely held in place, and can be rearranged instantly.

Like Surefire, not the least expensive, just the best you can find.

http://www.coxcustomcases.com/


----------



## will (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*



precisionworks said:


> Because of the fitment of the foam, guns, knives, lights, etc., are securely held in place, and can be rearranged instantly.
> 
> 
> http://www.coxcustomcases.com/



Does this type of case use the glass to press the item into the foam to hold it in place? Rearangement is done by removing it from the wall, lying it down flat, then opening it ?

They are nice looking cases...


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

will,

That is exactly how the Cox case functions. There isn't a great deal of pressure between foam & glass, but there is enough to hold items when the case is hung vertically on the wall. You can also switch the color of the display cloth easily - it is a lightweight fabric, nothing special about it.

If you look at his show schedule, he travels quite a bit. So it is possible to pick up a case at a show & save shipping charges.


----------



## JohnB (Sep 13, 2008)

*How do you display you collection?*

While doing shows I have been playing around with different ideas looking for the best way to display my lights to customers. I have seen some knife displays that look like they will work well so we are considering using them. I am wondering what everyone else does? How do you display your collection?

Thanks
John


----------



## Team Member (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

I have a large display stand for my lights. It´s not very movable but it always impress people who visits me :thumbsup: "*Ooh f*ck..*" have I heard a few times now.










Sometimes I put up some knives on display..


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*




OMG!


Ok who do i have to bribe to get one of those display cabinets.
Id give my left arm for one of those,and im left handed.



Very nice setup you have there neighbour:nana:
And nice collection of lights and knifes.


:wave:
Benny


----------



## Team Member (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

Thanks Morpheus!

You will probably need both your arms because these cabinets weighs a few pounds....or alot...


Hopefully I will have one of the smaller display cabinets soon..


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

Very impressive, Team Member 

Do you have any closeups of the flashlights inside the case, like you do for the knives?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Team Member (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

Of course Tempest, but in another thread


----------



## Patriot (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

Very cool TM, the only problem is that it doesn't hold enough lights...


----------



## JohnB (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

TM
That is very impressive!


----------



## chipwillis (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

I have an Oakley display case for my lights and knives.


----------



## Team Member (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

chipwillis, thats a nice one. Those are kinda hard to get hold on.

Do you have some kind of lightning inside it or is it just spotlights outside?


----------



## chipwillis (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

Came with the light. Looked for one on evilbay and they were around $800 plus shipping. I found this one on craigs list for $400 delivered inside my house. A guy worked out a deal with the Oakley store in the Mall of America. My wife is starting to get use to it.


----------



## octaf (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*



chipwillis said:


> I have an Oakley display case for my lights and knives.


 

Very nice !
This should give pleasure to other people rather than holding on to oneself ! :wave:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

great pictures 

I personally don't display mine at all.

But when I need to get them, its like opening a safe of Hard Core guns.:devil:

except photons not bullets.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*




Dang that is some nice setups...
Surefire should sell those...


----------



## octaf (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*



MorpheusT1 said:


> Dang that is some nice setups...
> Surefire should sell those...


 

and Oakley, too. !


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

Here is my Current setup,
Some lights missing but you get the idea.







It will have to do until i find a Surefire Display like my swedish neighbour..


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

team member, those were my exact words. that display case is awesome. Very nice.


----------



## Darell (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

You guys can't come right out of the gates with these kinds of displays! You have to slowly work up to the good stuff. Let some of us little guys play too!

In protest, I'm not even going through the trouble to photograph my pile of lights. Which are - literally - in a pile.


----------



## Illum (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*



Darell said:


> You guys can't come right out of the gates with these kinds of displays! You have to slowly work up to the good stuff. Let some of us little guys play too!
> 
> In protest, I'm not even going through the trouble to photograph my pile of lights. Which are - literally - in a pile.



Darell, is your collection comparative to Tuba's?

IIRC beamhead's selling one of those displays in customsBST

Personally I don't show off my collection. People can't steal what they can't see...for that reason my M6 is under my stash of washed underwear


----------



## eshishlo (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

MorpheusT1, you have some very interesting lights. Is it possible to see those a bit closer?


----------



## MWClint (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*



eshishlo said:


> MorpheusT1, you have some very interesting lights. Is it possible to see those a bit closer?



+1

Morpheus, are those all Single and 7Led Peak Mckinleys? 
couple kilimanjaros on the end too. 


very nice collection.


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

Please forgive the slight hijack of the OP but I know where one of these Surefire display cases are for sale if you can get to Tampa FL

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185308

Bob


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

Thanks guys,

I`ll see if i can get a closer shot.

All the Peak lights are Mckinleys.
The bigger ones are 7 Led and the smaller are single led.
I have all colors ever made.


The Surefire Displays currently for sale are all damaged in some way and i would not want to display my stuff in a broken/Scratched case.

But they are cheap 
If you live nearby these sellers.


Im gonna get me one of those if i have to pick it up myself at the Surefire Factory...one day...


Benny


----------



## GotDogs (Aug 30, 2009)

Good afternoon,
After a quick search, I didnt see much in the way of light / torch display pics. I for one would be very interested in seeing pics as I am now collecting myself and would like idea's. Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## Big_Ed (Aug 30, 2009)

I currently don't display my lights. I have in the neighborhood of 200 of them, so that would require lots of shelf space. I have the ones I use frequenty in a bag I got from Countycomm that has nice padded slots. Others I have next to the bed, and my EDC's are on my keyrings and in holsters.

Someday, if I get a bigger place, I might get some sort of curio or display cabinet, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 30, 2009)

No displays. Most of mine aren't deserving of public viewing. For the most part my lights reside in the bedside cabinet and in my workshop.

Geoff


----------



## Moonshadow (Aug 30, 2009)

These guys could probably show you a thing or two about how it's done . . .


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 30, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> No displays. Most of mine aren't deserving of public viewing. For the most part my lights reside in the bedside cabinet and in my workshop.
> 
> Geoff



Same here. My lights are kept in a box except for a few which sit on a table next to the desk, just in case I need one!


----------



## scout24 (Aug 30, 2009)

My EDC's rotate, tossed on top of my dresser with wallet, knife, keys, cellphone, etc. Some folks keep a nice pelican case (or similar). Look in "Flashlight Collecting" for Show Your Pelican Case Setup... Perhaps one or two special ones on a nightstand or bookshelf, depends on the mood...

Moonshadow- just clicked on the link you put up... HOLY COW!!! first I had seen it, thank you for sharing. Just awesome!


----------



## jch79 (Aug 30, 2009)

A quick search showed that this question has been asked in the past, with some great replies and photos:

*How do you display you collection? *
*Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Illum (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't have much left worthy of display, so I have intentionally incurred dings on most of them.....

occasionally you'll find a row of flashlights on my desk and find quite a few missing when I leave the house, as I EDC lots of lights:

my current EDC
Surefire A2-HA-WH
Surefire L4-MCE cool white
Surefire L4-MCE 5A warm 
Gerber Infinity Red

My path is always lit, and thanks to 17670s, every night will be lit for the next 3 years or so before these cells decide to quit


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm constantly thinkning of a display case for my lights... still haven't got a good idea


----------



## Kenpcfl (Aug 30, 2009)

I made a cheap wall display using two pre-made shelves and two cork tiles from HD. Added an LED light strip (also from HD) glued on the inside rail to illuminate the main shelf. I generally limit myself to 12 lights, so this will work for me.

flash off:








Close up with flash:


----------



## Sigman (Aug 30, 2009)

Several "like" threads merged...


----------



## will (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a box I made - not really a display, but it holds a lot of lights.


----------



## jch79 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've always admired that box, Will. :twothumbs
:thumbsup: john


----------



## Darkstar* (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

that is freaking awesome!! just beautiful! I wish my wife would allow something like that.


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 9, 2012)

*Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

New to collecting flashlights and new to CPF. Hoping this is correct forum for my query.

I am curious if anyone knows of any commercially available display stands, cases, mounts, etc. that are either made for flashlights or certainly will work well with flashlights?

Any links to products or photos of homemade displays would be much appreciated. 

I really like the plastic display stands that I found for my pocket knives and would love to find something like this for flashlights:






I also use a magnetic kitchen knife display for my collection and wonder how well this might work for flashlights? Is aluminum magnetic? I don't remember. :huh:
But this could run a small risk of scratching the anodizing if one wasn't especially careful placing and removing the lights. Hmmm.... what do you think?





Thanks for indulging me!


----------



## will (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Most of the cases I have seen have been custom made. You might try searching 'display cases' and see if you find something you like. There are cases for everything from sewing thimbles, to spoons, to dolls, to plates and so on. I do not recall seeing anything specific for flashlights. 

Aluminum is non-magnetic.


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*



will said:


> Most of the cases I have seen have been custom made. You might try searching 'display cases' and see if you find something you like. There are cases for everything from sewing thimbles, to spoons, to dolls, to plates and so on. I do not recall seeing anything specific for flashlights.
> 
> Aluminum is non-magnetic.



I thought so about aluminum being non-magnetic. Glad I didn't try one of my magnetic strips out (would've made for a nice, unexpected impact test eh?). 

Yeah, I suppose some standard googling might be nice for commercial products. But still, what better place to inquire about such a thing than here initially though right? I would love to see some pics of custom made displays to give ideas. I am sure there are many throughout a variety of posts in the forums, but not necessarily gathered together for the purpose of displaying the display. :naughty:

If I find something interesting in my own searching, I will post it up here.... for umm.... display. 


EDIT: And of course, wouldn't you just know it, the very first link to show up in a google for "flashlight collection display stand" was this thread.


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Link came up in my first search: Surefire Display

Of course this was a CPF post. Really kewl that this person got a hold of some commercial/retail display cases!

And yet another CPF post here: More Display

But some of those are too big. I will continue the search!


----------



## sassaquin (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Here is a case that was made for shot glasses that I use for my collection. Sorry for the bad photos, it has a mirrored back that prevents me from taking a straight on photo. It is made of oak and has adjustable glass shelves that I've spaced about five inches apart which is perfect for my collection of very small lights. The hinged door is nice because it keeps all the dust off the lights. I bought it online from a gentleman in Florida that makes display cases, but cannot remember who he is.


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Don't you need to have more flashlights than that to post in these forums? lol
Heck, right now I just need about an 8" x 12" cabinet for my collection. 

I do like the cabinet effect! I guess it might take some looking "outside the box" (no pun intended?) for display cases/stand intended for other items that would work well with flashlights.


----------



## will (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

This is something I made up a few years back. Not really a display case, more a storage case. The top is glass and opens up.


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

@Will

Nice approach to a large collection! The neat thing is that you can rotate to the top "display" whatever grouping of lights you are in the mood to show. And of course, you can always manually slide-n-show the rest to guests "on demand".


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Ah ha! I think maybe now we're getting somewhere. I found some multi-tiered displays (very similar to the ones for my pocket knives) that appear as though they would work very well for flashlights! And several other rather unique display types that would also be nice for small groupings of flashlights!

I hope it's okay to link to this site. I found it via google and I think it might be a nice resource for CPF'ers who might want this sort of thing? It's a site called aftosa.com. Here is but one page with items that may have great potential - and I haven't even begun to check out all the other varieties of displays they seem to have!


----------



## tobrien (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

you may wanna check on Craigslist and try searching "display case" 

i think that's how a few people on CPF have gotten their goods


----------



## diggumsmack2 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Ok, first off is my unique multitool display, it's a simply store bought shadow box with all the tools stainless steel wired to the black felt back board. The lighting is two "picture" lights I bought at Lowes, which sport halo bulbs.










Next is my knife collection display. It's actually a repurposed flea market jewelery lay flat display case. I added feet to keep her upright and then shelves to support the knives, this one also sports felt, on the vertical(grey) and on the horizontal(black). It also uses the same display lighting as the multitool unit but only one in this case.











And last but not least, my flashlight shelf, with yellow and black reflective DOT tape in the background for added coolness. The shelf has a 1/4" round dowel glued down 1 1/2" from the back. This helps align all the lights like little soldiers ready for inspection.


----------



## zenbeam (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Nice displays @ diggum!

Hadn't really thought of the simple, L-bracket shelf to the wall trick! That works very nicely for flashlights. The kewl thing about flashlights - compared to other collection items like pocket knives - is that they can stand up on a flat surface, opening up more options for display.


----------



## zenbeam (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Alright then. I've come across something that looks like it just might make for a very kewl wall display item! It's intended more as an organizational tool to mount your flashlights out of the way and for easy access, etc. But if you group around 10 lights on the wall using these things - you have a relatively interestingly displayed collection!

I came across these at batteryjunction.com -












Here's an info quote:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nite Ize Lite Clamps are designed to accommodate many different shapes and sizes of flashlights for the same purpose: keeping them securely mounted in the location of your choice. Molded from strong DuPont™ Delrin® acetal resin material, Lite Clamps are virtually indestructible, reliably flexible, and unaffected by extreme hot and cold temperatures. Their small, compact size allows you to organize and store your flashlights neatly and securely, keeping your workspace efficient and tidy.

Molded from durable DuPont™ Delrin® acetal resin material for incredible flexibility and strength.
Performance is not affected by extreme cold or hot conditions.
Expands to accommodate most shapes and sizes of flashlights.
Each Lite Clamp package includes 2 Lite Clamps.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


They may not be particularly beautiful, but I don't think they will be too obtrusive either. From the looks of 'em, I would think you could do one light per clamp - but then again, my collection consists of generally small-ish lights anyway. These should accommodate most of my lights except of of course the 1x AAA models. Not sure if I want to go vertical or horizontal, but I am leaning towards horizontal since you can always stand them up vertically on a shelf. 

They were marked down as on sale - but then again aren't most things.... :shakehead. At the moment, they are going for $3.49 per pack. I have enough confidence that I am going to like them, so I've ordered 5 packs to give me 10 clamps to handle 10 lights. Should arrive in a few days. I'll post up photos once I've created a display! :thumbsup:


----------



## zenbeam (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Okay - So I got my order of those Nite Ize clamps some time back. It turned out they were pretty doggone tight in spite of being advertised as flexible enough for some larger lights. No biggie though. I have already made some good practical use out of a couple of them for my bedside lights. And they will fit a handful of my smaller lights - so I will wind up mounting those in my man cave when the mood strikes. 

But as for the bedside lights, these clamps really helped! I can't tell you how many time I have reached over for the snooze bar on my alarm clock and knocked over my flashlight! Then I have to grovel around on the floor for it and by the time I find it, I am too wide awake to take advantage of the snooze alarm! lol And I also use my EagleTac P20C2 Mark II with diffuser as my nighttime reading light. And although I use the rubber tailstand cap on it, I don't need to now with this this clamp! The other light in the photos below is a Romisen RC-G2 II NW (1x AA 140lm) with simple on/off function and that's it (love having the ultra simple, highly bright light by the bed). 

Until I get the other clamps up and running with a few lights clamped into place, I can only recommend these for practical applications. But if you have a bunch of relatively slim lights, they could make a great display alternative!


----------



## Solscud007 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

If you are at the right place and time, you can help a store free up space by buying their old and unused display case.

I picked this up at San Francisco's Fisherman's Wharf at a knife store that looks like it hasnt restocked SureFires in years. (those are my lights) it came empty.


----------



## zenbeam (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*



Solscud007 said:


> If you are at the right place and time, you can help a store free up space by buying their old and unused display case.
> 
> I picked this up at San Francisco's Fisherman's Wharf at a knife store that looks like it hasnt restocked SureFires in years. (those are my lights) it came empty.



Outstanding find! Now that's what I need! That's not only a matter of keeping one's eyes open, but being in the right place at the right time!


----------



## Rat (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

I turned this display cabinet from this








into this Cabinet.
















I was also very lucky to score one of these not many in Australia I would think.





cheers


----------



## zenbeam (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

So basically, that translates to... eat your hearts out! lol... j/k! :naughty:

But seriously, man, that's very nice work! I once had a similar shaped display with a rotating stand inside - it was something commercial and now I just can't remember what it was for. That was way back in the time machine.


----------



## Rat (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*



zenbeam said:


> So basically, that translates to... eat your hearts out! lol... j/k! :naughty:



Pretty much  


I still need to work out a rack system so I can fit more lights on each shelf.
I would like to have one more piece of brushed alloy sheeting cut out to fit in the back so you cannot see straight thought the cabinet but out of cash at the moment need to stop buying lights :thinking:

cheers


----------



## Solscud007 (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Very nice Rat!!! You should look at the real Surefire cabinets. There was one with acrylic sheets cut out and placed parallel vertically. it had elaborate semi circular cut outs to hold lights as well as slots for shelves.


----------



## will (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*



Rat said:


> I would like to have one more piece of brushed alloy sheeting cut out to fit in the back so you cannot see straight thought the cabinet...



how where the Surefire panels made? are they machined ? Then painted? They look really great..

An inexpensive method to cover the back might be to cover with a fabric of some kind. You could use anything from a sheer to an opaque covering. There would even be a very large choice of colors.


----------



## Rat (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

[FONT=&quot]


Solscud007 said:


> Very nice Rat!!! You should look at the real Surefire cabinets. There was one with acrylic sheets cut out and placed parallel vertically. it had elaborate semi circular cut outs to hold lights as well as slots for shelves.


[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I have seen them. They do look great but do not seem to hold enough lights. I was thinking the same type of rack system as in post #1. Removing the shelfs and having one big double row type or having two small ones on each shelf.[/FONT]


will said:


> how where the Surefire panels made? are they machined ? Then painted? They look really great..
> 
> An inexpensive method to cover the back might be to cover with a fabric of some kind. You could use anything from a sheer to an opaque covering. There would even be a very large choice of colors.


 I had the 5mm brushed alloy sheets laser cut for the logo’s and 3mm red acrylic sheets go behind them.
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Dustinbikes (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Hello, I am Dustin and I am new here. I use a Pelican 1600 case with pick and pluck foam to store all of my knives vertically and the exact same method could be used to store flashlights as well.


----------



## Norm (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

:welcome: Dustinbikes


Please watch your image size as per Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Wow That is impressive. It would only work with shorter flashlights. But very clever. I never thought of storing them vertically.


----------



## Dustinbikes (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Flashlight Collection display methods, products, ideas?*

Norm

Pic is re-sized, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## buds224 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Photos of how your light collection is displayed*

I'm considering getting a display case for my collection. I figured, the best ideas will come from those who are already displaying theirs. Let's see what's out there.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Photos of how your light collection is displayed*

Subscribed, pics to follow.
If you want quick ideas, the surefire thread and post your lights both have photos of members displaying their lights.


----------



## RedLED (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Displays- You have Nice Wood Display?*



KLC said:


> Here's mine:


Very nice, is this every Mini Mag Light color ever made?


----------



## Thud1023 (Mar 17, 2015)

Just got this rotating display for toys : )


----------



## autogiro (Mar 19, 2015)

Auto


----------



## Thud1023 (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow! Auto, that is awesome! Thx for sharing : )


----------



## kj2 (Mar 20, 2015)

That's so cool!


----------



## rustneversleeps (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

/Users/recclestone1/Pictures/Photos Library.photoslibrary/Thumbnails/2015/04/14/20150414-022030/csULJERmTGujp1IPTnxrmw/thumb_IMG_0649_1024.jpg


----------



## dc38 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: How do you display you collection?*

I have found through experience that my pockets make the best displays. They are generally noticeable, and a different one rides each day. That way, my collection is more appreciable as each gets used and other people look forward to what they have not seen before.


----------



## yaricket (Jul 12, 2015)

*How do you display your collec*

Now that Ive got a sizeable collection, I have no idea how to display them. My bookshelves are full of.... Books


----------



## yaricket (Jul 25, 2015)

*How do you display your collec*

Now that Ive got a sizeable collection, I have no idea how to display them. My bookshelves are full of.... Books


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: How do you display your collec*




^^ my retired stuff is in here.
Lot's of vintage (and largely useless) items with stories to tell over the last 45 or so years.

But there are lights displayed throughout the house in various displays or just setting/hanging in a convenient location.


----------



## autogiro (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: How do you display your collec*

Ok, moved the best ones into the new display case.
Auto


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: How do you display your collec*



autogiro said:


> Ok, moved the best ones into the new display case.
> Auto




Very nice storage autogiro! :twothumbs


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: How do you display your collec*

I only collect flashlights under 3 inches, so this works great for me.


----------



## magellan (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: How do you display your collec*

Awesome display.

And you've made some nice scores lately for your collection. Congrats!

Also nice Damascus Ottavino on the bottom right.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 11, 2015)

I just have a couple of shelves by my desk... They used to be packed, but I recently downsized... Kind of force myself to constrain the collection to not get bigger than the shelves


----------

